# looking for a drummer & bass player



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey looking to start a psychedelic/blues sort of project, anyone here interested?

located in mississauga


thx


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's your new bass player:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/muc/2741471287.html

*chuckle*


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that's a great Ad. Thanks for posting it. I'm still spewing coffee all over my keyboard.


david henman said:


> ...here's your new bass player:
> 
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/muc/2741471287.html
> 
> *chuckle*


----------

